# A frequent question that annoys the heck out of me



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This is said in a chastising tone:
"Have you ever HAD a German Shepherd before?"

I have had a few veterinarians and several trainers ask me this (mind you, Hans was behaving very well and was under control.)

I have had a trainer tell me, after asking that question in a very condescending way one minute after I got there, "You have no CLUE what you are doing and you have more dog than you have business having."

Um, hello, that is why I'm here, dog trainer! 

How the heck can you have had a German Shepherd before if these people don't think you should even have your first one?


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow! I think I would've left on that note. Trainers are there to help you and the dog! If you knew everything, what would you need them for??


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Lakl said:


> Wow! I think I would've left on that note. Trainers are there to help you and the dog! If you knew everything, what would you need them for??


Ditto! What a schmuck thing to say to you!


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

Wouldn't give it any thought. Comments like that said to me go in one ear then right out the other.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Ha! Is Norden intact? Because if you have an intact male adolescent GSD, people are fairly certain you're either insane or evil.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I was there to learn what she knows. 
And I did. It went in one ear and out the other because I was there to get knowledge from her . Otherwise I would have left when she said she couldn't believe the breeder sold us the dog.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

When I first started on this forum there were plenty of people that would say "You're not qualified to own a GSD because..." Most of the time it had to do with the fact that the person never had one before or was never around them enough in their life. How is one supposed to get qualified for a GSD? If your parents didn't have one growing up then you're out of luck? It's ridiculous to expect someone to purchase a different breed in order to "get them ready" for the ownership of a GSD. I'm not about to delay the ownership of a GSD by 10 years just so people think I know what I'm doing now. And even then, what kind of dog will get you ready for a GSD?


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

martemchik said:


> When I first started on this forum there were plenty of people that would say "You're not qualified to own a GSD because..." Most of the time it had to do with the fact that the person never had one before or was never around them enough in their life. How is one supposed to get qualified for a GSD? If your parents didn't have one growing up then you're out of luck? It's ridiculous to expect someone to purchase a different breed in order to "get them ready" for the ownership of a GSD. I'm not about to delay the ownership of a GSD by 10 years just so people think I know what I'm doing now. And even then, what kind of dog will get you ready for a GSD?


Well said! Everything is a learning process, gotta start somewhere!


----------



## AwBartley (Jun 20, 2012)

This is what I fear. I have started my research and preparation now, 4 months or more before I plan to buy (for lack of a better term). I have owned and trained several dogs, but never a GSD.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

martemchik said:


> When I first started on this forum there were plenty of people that would say "You're not qualified to own a GSD because..." Most of the time it had to do with the fact that the person never had one before or was never around them enough in their life. How is one supposed to get qualified for a GSD? If your parents didn't have one growing up then you're out of luck? It's ridiculous to expect someone to purchase a different breed in order to "get them ready" for the ownership of a GSD. I'm not about to delay the ownership of a GSD by 10 years just so people think I know what I'm doing now. And even then, what kind of dog will get you ready for a GSD?


In my case, a black and tan Pekingese who was my wannabe Shepherd


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow, although I've met plenty of people that certainly lack the intelligence to own a Shepherd-especially those that see no need for formal training of any sort and happen to purchace a high drive dog . . . . We all have to start somewhere-I fortunately grew up on a farm and had animals of all sorts but didn't get my first purebred GS until thirteen years ago-since then through purchase, adoption and fostering I've had around 18-currently have 5 purebred and 1 Shepador (mix).


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> How the heck can you have had a German Shepherd before if these people don't think you should even have your first one?


Easy... start with half a GSD!  That's what I did--my first dog was half GSD and half something else. It was a good first dog for me, and got me used to working with large, high-drive dogs. Although nothing can quite prepare you for life with a high-drive, high-energy, dominant, working-bred GSD.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I think the people on this forum are not the average dog owners - just the fact that they are here asking questions and reading and learning puts them above the curve. 

Comments like that are insulting! It's not just a question, it's an accusation and an assumption of incompetence. But honestly, some of the people you run into, completely agree that have NO idea what they are getting into. (again, not the people on this board who are educating themselves). 

Here is a scary example:
New neighbours moved in last summer. Young couple with two small children (pre-school age and a toddler). The young man stopped me on the road as I was walking Keeta and Gryff. He was all excited, he was saying how he was going to get a "Black Sabe (sic) Czech GSD" just like my dog! He is talking to an importer/seller in [big Canadian city]. The seller has a dog for him for 10,00$, he adds all proud of himself. 
His wife chimes in: "We don't want a puppy though, we want a dog around one year of age that already has some protection training"

Okay folks, how many things can you see in this scenario that is just plain wrong? 

They never did get their Black Sabe Czech dog - but they did get a Chocolate Lab, that is out roaming unspervised in the neighbourhood and killing people's chickens and ducks (bad dog!) . . . 

So yeah, these people would have had no idea how to handle a GSD - they have no idea on how to control a Lab!


----------



## cwedge11 (Apr 27, 2011)

AwBartley said:


> This is what I fear. I have started my research and preparation now, 4 months or more before I plan to buy (for lack of a better term). I have owned and trained several dogs, but never a GSD.


Anywhere close by that you can see a GSD in action? Competitions, training sessions of any kind..etc. Or do you know anyone (really well) that own's one?
It's not just about reading that will get you ready and see what they are like..being around one tells you a lot too!

They are awesome dogs, and definitely be sure before about it. But don't be intimidated out of it either by posts, stories, etc. because there are all kinds of different situations.


----------



## wbmills (Jun 12, 2012)

With a comment like that from a trainer, the first thing that would go through my mind was has the TRAINER ever worked with a GSD dog. It sounds like something someone would say that is nervous about their job because they have just been asked to do a task that is beyond their sphere of knowledge. 

A responsible trainer would never say that. If after an extensive eval of the dog and owner they saw an issue (dominate dog and submissive, timid owner), it could be handled as a suggestion much more diplomatically. 

Switch trainers.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> Comments like that are insulting! It's not just a question, it's an accusation and an assumption of incompetence.



Exactly. And those comments are unnecessary, when someone already owns the dog and has obviously brought it for training because they know training is paramount for any dog, let alone a working like GSD.

It floors me that these people don't ask some questions first to get a feel for the owner and what he or she knows and doesn't know. That would be more sensible, not to mention courteous.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

wbmills said:


> With a comment like that from a trainer, the first thing that would go through my mind was has the TRAINER ever worked with a GSD dog. It sounds like something someone would say that is nervous about their job because they have just been asked to do a task that is beyond their sphere of knowledge.


Far, far from it. This person has worked with dogs since 1962 and has taught many other trainers. 

Not the most diplomatic of people, but definitely worth my time. 

Had I not thought so, I wouldn't have taken it and would have left immediately. It was in my best interest to stay, despite the attitude, for my good and for Hans's.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Don't worry. It gets better. GSDs are amazingly fast learners. If you work with them they go from unruly beasts to flashy ambassadors for the breed. You will begin getting comments like, "WOW that is a well trained dog! My dog could never do that! We did you buy him"?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

robk said:


> Don't worry. It gets better. GSDs are amazingly fast learners. If you work with them they go from unruly beasts to flashy ambassadors for the breed. You will begin getting comments like, "WOW that is a well trained dog! My dog could never do that! We did you buy him"?


See, I think he already is that. He behaves so wonderfully in public, sitting for petting, not jumping on anyone, he doesn't bark or react. I have already gotten comments about how well trained he is -- and that is hilarious, given what a knucklehead he can be at home sometimes.

These things were said as he sat beside me, behaving, or was on a vet's table, being good! :crazy:


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

I had someone ask me a ridiculous question like this. I was walking Brody and a woman stopped to meet him. Brody was being great, he was so calm and let her pet him. We get talking and I mentioned that Brody is my first dog. She stops and said "and you think you can handle a male German Shepherd?" her tone was so judgmental! I just answered her that yes I do think I can handle it and then said goodbye. Some people are just unbelievable!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> They never did get their Black Sabe Czech dog - but they did get a Chocolate Lab, that is out roaming unspervised in the neighbourhood and killing people's chickens and ducks (bad dog!) . . .
> 
> So yeah, *these people would have had no idea how to handle a GSD - they have no idea on how to control a Lab*!


I think the problem is most people don't do any training at all, doesn't matter GSD, Poodle, Lab or plain old mutt. Then when the dog gets out of hand they seek help. I trained my previous dogs but prior to getting Apache I never though of puppy classes. It was in my contract to go so that was why I went, liked it so much I continued going and then on to basic obedience classes. 
Too many people just leave thier dogs to be dogs. I've seen quite a few people in class with thier untrained "dog" at the end of the leash struggling for any control. 
I am glad to see new people here looking for info on training and such, to me that means 1 less untrained unruley dog in the world.
Offensive comments like the op experienced are rude and uncalled for, but unfortunately all you can do is be the better person & move on.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Vets and dog trainers probably see tons of unruly GSDs with exasperated owners that they're minds are already made up before they even meet you and your dog.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

as a volunteer at a rescue i admit i ask that question alot...BUT the reasoning behind it is most people dont study the breed or get info on types of dogs.Not saying this is you at all! But it shows by all the german shepherds we have in rescue..people amaze me..i didnt know they shed so much..i didnt know they needed so much exercise,i had no clue they would get so protective of the kids,i didnt realize they could take over the house without the right training. and again im not sayiing thats you at all..just saying i see alot of ignorant people getting the wrong type of dog for their lifestyle


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

robk said:


> GSDs are amazingly fast learners.


I am not being a brat I swear. But my husky learns much quicker than my GSD. So it must be on a per dog baises how quickly they learn. For example, my husky learned 'roll over' in 2 weeks. Took my GSD a month. Granted my GSD has much better focus, attention and is more likely to respond to a command compared to my husky. I've never been able to compare her skill to another dog or GSD. Either she is slow or my husky is a genius. I'll probably never know  (I think the later is the truth though).


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

AwBartley said:


> This is what I fear. I have started my research and preparation now, 4 months or more before I plan to buy (for lack of a better term). I have owned and trained several dogs, but never a GSD.


 
As long as you make sure to purchase from a reputable breeder you will have no problems with this breed, in my life I have had no less than 10 German Shepherds, and not one of them would have been too much for a first time family, in fact, they were perfect.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

robk said:


> Vets and dog trainers probably see tons of unruly GSDs with exasperated owners that they're minds are already made up before they even meet you and your dog.


They also see poorly bred GSD's that lack proper temperament. And the owner can't or won't deal with it. 

I trained(for a very short time) with a former GSD owner/breeder and she was all about putting prongs on pups and using compulsion. She was of the thought that a GSD is such a strong breed and needs a very firm hand to control it. Almost as if she expected the worse. At the time I trained w/ her she had a ACD and he was very intimidated by her and her methods. 
There were two GSD's in the puppy class we took and one eventually was returned to the breeder because the owner used this trainers methods to the extreme. The dog had to be rehabbed by the breeder before she could rehome him. This is a reputable breeder and as far as I was concerned nothing was wrong with the pups temperament, the trainer chose to be 'proactive' and squash his confidence.
In my experience, Vets also act intimidated by the breed because they do see so many that are fear aggresssive.


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

Don't worry about what other people have to say, I had several family members and friends ask whether or not I really wanted a GSD since they would be "so much work." Well I can tell you now, that with a good amount of research, preparation, and the correct dog (this one is huge), the "work" is nothing but pure joy. Training is fun, playing is fun, heck, going on a walk with him at night is probably one of the biggest stress relievers ever. I love Tank and would do anything to protect him as I know he would do for me and my wife. At 9 months, he is more in tune with how I am feeling than my 17 year old rat terrier that I grew up with.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

YOU are the trainer. You are the handler. You are the team captain. 

You have everything you need. Use what you have and don't worry about what anyone else thinks. 

You need to train yourself.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

because a GSD is so easy to train i think having
a GSD as a first dog is fine. your trainer was making
a broad comment about GSD's which indicates to me
your trainer doesn't know GSD's. if you feel your
trainer is treating you differently because you're
the first time owner of a GSD i think you should find
another trainer. my dog comes from a "lot of dog line"
(5 generations of Schutzhund titled dogs). because of
all the Schutzhund stuff i knew that was to my advantage.
i thought if they can Schutzhund having a pup from that line 
will make it a peice of cake in training and socializing to have 
a pet/companion, go anywhere dog and i was right in my thinking.
train and socialize and you're going to have the type of GSD
you want.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when you make the work (everything about having a dog) fun
and joy it's not work. i think having a dog is a great stress
reliever.



Tankin said:


> Don't worry about what other people have to say, I had several family members and friends ask whether or not I really wanted a GSD since they would be "so much work."
> 
> Well I can tell you now, that with a good amount of research, preparation, and the correct dog (this one is huge),
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Exactly! This was exactly why we got the dog we got. When I saw his dad doing Schutzhund I knew I wanted a son from that great dog. 
I thought if this dog can show so much self-control, then so might a pup from him. 








doggiedad said:


> because a GSD is so easy to train i think having
> a GSD as a first dog is fine. my dog comes from a "lot of dog line"
> (5 generations of Schutzhund titled dogs). because of
> all the Schutzhund stuff i knew that was to my advantage.
> ...


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't know why GSDs are singled out like that. I think some people should not have ANY dog! There are a lot of strong breeds besides GSDs. People need to find a breed that matches their personality and lifestyle. I have had all kinds of dogs and each one has its own set of challenges. Some are definitely easier than others. 
It is similar to children.....some are just easier than others....but you don't get to research or pick them out, and you can't rehome your children, even at times when it is very tempting!:wild:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

katdog5911 said:


> I don't know why GSDs are singled out like that.


I think it is because, if you are not in control, this breed of dog will be. 
And then it's a disaster. 

You have strength, willfulness, smarts, and, yes, aggression in your hands. If these are not carefully channeled correctly, the outcome can be very bad.

When I explained some things about Czech line GSDs, and what they were initially for, to my mom, she said, "Gee, you didn't get a dog, you got a weapon!" :wild:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you could but people might look down on it the same way
they look down on rehoming a dog. :smirk:



katdog5911 said:


> I don't know why GSDs are singled out like that. I think some people should not have ANY dog! There are a lot of strong breeds besides GSDs. People need to find a breed that matches their personality and lifestyle. I have had all kinds of dogs and each one has its own set of challenges. Some are definitely easier than others.
> It is similar to children.....some are just easier than others....but you don't get to research or pick them out, and
> 
> >>>> you can't rehome your children, even at times when it is very tempting!:wild:<<<<


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i find gsd to be the most easily trained dogs around. i can also tell you the most common dog bites are from gsd. as for the trainer, i like trainers who train the owner to train the dog and make sure you are able to handle your dog.


----------

